# 811 HD? or SD ?



## dl7265 (May 13, 2006)

I have a 811. I have it set for 1080I and 16x9. When selecting a channel 9422 HDNET for example on my Hi Def package( i don't have voom) it shows HD:normal and SD:normal below the progams info. I have a yellow outline around the SD:normal. Does that mean SD is selected ? and if so how do I change it ? 



Thanks in advance, 
DL


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dl7265 said:


> I have a 811. I have it set for 1080I and 16x9. When selecting a channel 9422 HDNET for example on my Hi Def package( i don't have voom) it shows HD:normal and SD:normal below the progams info. I have a yellow outline around the SD:normal. Does that mean SD is selected ? and if so how do I change it ?


This is odd as there is no SD version of HD Net. Like all of the other on-screen buttons, you would use the direction buttons on the remote to move about and the select button to proceed.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

This channels exist ( so far ) as HD with MPEG-2 compression - check current HD layout here http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=90949.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

dl7265 said:


> I have a 811. I have it set for 1080I and 16x9. When selecting a channel 9422 HDNET for example on my Hi Def package( i don't have Voom) it shows HD:normal and SD:normal below the progams info. I have a yellow outline around the SD:normal. Does that mean SD is selected ? and if so how do I change it ?


Are you new to the 811 by any chance?

The boxes you are questioning about have nothing to do with SD verses HD channels. They are related to the physical SD and HD outputs of the receiver itself. On the DP811 and the ViP222, the SD and HD outputs are active simultaneously, unlike the 6000. So the software guys setup the 811 and 222 so that you can control the zoom modes for each of those outputs independently.

(Example and description)









The box on the left side, labeled HD, indicates which zoom mode you are currently in for the HD outputs of the receiver. The HD outputs are only tied to the DVI-D and YPrPb (Component Video) physical outputs. To toggle thru the different "HD" modes you use the "Pg Up" button on your remote.

The box on the right side, labeled SD, indicates which zoom mode you are currently in for the SD outputs of the receiver. The SD outputs are only tied to the S-Video and RCA (Composite Video) physical outputs. To toggle thru the different "SD" modes you use the "Pg Dn" button on your remote.

When you are controlling the HD or SD toggles, the corresponding box with be outlined with the yellow box, to indicate which toggle you are activating.

If you do not use the S-Video or Composite outputs of your DP811 receiver.... then really this is irrelevant and you can toggle the SD to your hearts extent and you will never see anything happen.

Hope this helps.

The above picture is from a ViP222, but I have included 2 pictures from an DP811 in the thumbnails below for reference.

Hope this helps, 
Jason


----------



## dl7265 (May 13, 2006)

Thank you so much for the illustration. I did not see this information in the owners manual. I only have the component cables hooked up to my New 42PX75U Panny Plasma . Thats why i was confused as i have no connections to S video or composite. I have tried to change the settings from the default 480P to 1080I or 720P( My set is 768P). The PQ looks awful. It definately does not look like HD. IM not sure what is going on. 

DL


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

dl7265 said:


> ...I only have the component cables hooked up to my New 42PX75U Panny Plasma...I have tried to change the settings from the default 480P to 1080I or 720P( My set is 768P). The PQ looks awful...


I recommend trying to use the DVI output. You can pickup a cheap DVI to HDMI cable fairly cheap. You don't need to spend alot on this... I picked up a cheapy cable for around 20 bucks.

Then set the 811 for 1080i and let the TV do the scaling from there.



dl7265 said:


> ...I did not see this information in the owners manual...


This feature was added like a year after the 811 went into production. So it was not in the original owners manual. However, it is in updated current manual that Dish has on their website. http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/our_products/user_guides_and_manuals/receivers/811/index.shtml


----------



## dl7265 (May 13, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> I recommend trying to use the DVI output. You can pickup a cheap DVI to HDMI cable fairly cheap. You don't need to spend alot on this... I picked up a cheapy cable for around 20 bucks.
> 
> Then set the 811 for 1080i and let the TV do the scaling from there.


Thanks again for the quick replys. I'll try this and see what happens.

DL


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Make sure that you're using the Blue-Green-Red connections on the receiver and the TV, not the Red-White-Yellow connections. Well, actually, you would need to add the red and white composite cables for the audio. 

If you only have three cables coming out of the receiver, you're not doing component.


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 26, 2007)

dl7265 said:


> Thanks again for the quick replys. I'll try this and see what happens.
> 
> DL


Go to Monoprice.com they have cheap yet high quality hdmi cables and also the dvi adaptors.


----------



## OregonDuck (Feb 3, 2007)

I bought a DVI Hdmi cable for around $20.00, set my 34"toshiba CRT to 1080i and have been happy ever since. You will notice like many of us on this thread that HDTV really makes Standard definition tv look bad. You will have better luck not expanding a poor SD channel,( like a regional sports network), to full screen and watching in on its native format with the bars on the side. Other SD channels, like movie channels, look just fine with the screen expanded.
Hope this helps.


----------

